# Some pictures!



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

*Thought i would share some pictures with thoses that havent already seen them.! *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Wow thats great well done you  keep up the wonderful work  *


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

lovely pics - its fantastic that the majority of them have been released


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive never seen a muntjac. Im not we have them around here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Ive never seen a muntjac. Im not we have them around here.


Ive seen more muntjac then any other deer!  There quite thick and are always brought in as RTA'S or stuck in fenching....Iv proberly seen just as many fallow as muntjac..and only ever seen a handful or roe and red deer..
I have seen 2/3 chinese water deer..I will have a look now through my pic for some pic of the chinese water deer, and a fully grown muntjac.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Ive seen more muntjac then any other deer!  There quite thick and are always brought in as RTA'S or stuck in fenching....Iv proberly seen just as many fallow as muntjac..and only ever seen a handful or roe and red deer..
> I have seen 2/3 chinese water deer..I will have a look now through my pic for some pic of the chinese water deer, and a fully grown muntjac.


They are quite rare over here arent they? The chinese that is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres's a few more...

Long eared owl:









Red deer:









male muntjac: ( permant as ony has 3legs)
























Glis Glis:









otter:

















Great crested grebe:









collard dove on my head! 








on my hand:









Mr fox..(permant as 3legged..)









Female muntjact!: (attacked by dog! ..)


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They are quite rare over here arent they? The chinese that is.


Yes they are i have only seen a few..Im just uploading some pic now!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are amazing pics. Im very jealous


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Those are amazing pics. Im very jealous


hehe Nonnie! ..I guess i am very lucky to have done a training course along side such amazing animals! 

Fallow deer!:









Chinese water deer!: (this is the deer that has left me scarred) evil madam she was!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics, what great work you do xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Ive never seen a muntjac. Im not we have them around here.


There are Muntjac around but they are very shy animals, in 50 years I've only seen two locally.
Loads in a place I went last year called Savernake Forest


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant pictures Kerry keep em coming - love hearing all their storiesxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful pics Kerry....You do a great job....xxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Super Piccys i especially love Mr Fox :001_wub:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely pictures those are!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, you are like the guardian angel to all animals by the looks of it, great work you are doing  x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rona said:


> There are Muntjac around but they are very shy animals, in 50 years I've only seen two locally.
> Loads in a place I went last year called Savernake Forest


How funny you don't live that far from me But i see them almost daily


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

im in love with mr fox gr8 pic,also the red kite she looks magnifisent xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pictures - the favourite one is the Hedgehog


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, theres are amazing pics! Do you raise all of these by yourself?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Wow, theres are amazing pics! Do you raise all of these by yourself?


LOL..no i work for tiggy winkles wildlife hospital as a volunteer not that i have finshed my training course..


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow I love all your pictures! Well done you for volunteering that's fantastic and I bet it's so rewarding seeing things raised and returned to the wild. 
There's some really cool folks on this forum!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Wow I love all your pictures! Well done you for volunteering that's fantastic and I bet it's so rewarding seeing things raised and returned to the wild.
> There's some really cool folks on this forum!


Thank you! 
Its very rewarding indeed.. Yes there are so very nice people on the forum!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww fab pictures must be great working with them!!!!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow some of them annimals ive neer seen...
is that the rescue place the one thats on telly?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you ..Yes it is sometimes on the TV..animal ER and animals 24/7


----------



## Rosaleen (Nov 19, 2009)

Gee, I wish Pokémons are real. If they are, that'll be so cool. I wonder if scientists can create them someday in the future.


----------

